

What you learn by teaching calculus - mbrubeck
http://imprompt.us/2009/teaching-calculus/

======
grosales
I think for me, it was the same thing while learning calculus than anything
else I have learned. I had to do a lot of exercises to really get the
material. The chain rule for instance, seemed alien to me initially. It wasn't
after I decided to do a lot of the problems at the end of the section that I
truly could see the pattern. With me, I tend to only see patterns that I know
exist (although sometimes my brain confabulates and confuses me).

